# Preemie babies



## rebelacres (Apr 6, 2013)

We recently had a boer doe deliver twins one DOA the other only 2.75 pounds. He had soft feet and no teeth, how early would he be? And what is their survivability? He is a week old and doing good so far.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the fact he made it a week is good. He will have a long road ahead of him..what ever you are doing for him seems to be working : ) keep watch for low/high temps..pooping & peeing..eating well without feeding too much : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If a baby is too pre mature, they will die shortly after because their lungs aren't developed yet. SO, it sounds like the kid may be past that. Also, if they have no hair, indicates they may be preemies and will not survive. 

Being born with soft hooves is normal. 

How big were the other kids, were they normal size?

Wow, a week now is a plus, maybe give the little guy some nutradrench. Is the kid strong on it's feet? If not, give a 1/8th cc or smaller of Bo-se.

Ensure the kid is getting enough to eat as mentioned, you are doing a great job.

The baby is super small. Praying for the little one.


----------



## rebelacres (Apr 6, 2013)

This is Trooper a 94% boer buckling at 1 week now weighing 4 pounds, he was 2.75 at birth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness..just look at him lol..Love the name..its perfect!! You are doing an awesome job with him : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet. He is a Trooper for sure, a miracle .


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

He is ADORABLE!


----------

